Why are Smalltalk images considered bad but Docker images are great? - madmulita
======
davelnewton
Because Docker lets you put arbitrary things into an image. Smalltalk images
let you put arbitrary Smalltalk into an image.

It's apples and oranges: I can't mix-and-match technologies in Smalltalk
images.

(I'd also argue that it isn't so much that Smalltalk images are considered
"bad", rather that Smalltalk images don't suit the needs of a lot of people.
Or problem spaces.)

------
prodigal_erik
Smalltalk expected the image to hold the authoritative copy of your source
code, adding friction to the use of any tools that were not first ported to
the Smalltalk you were using (e.g., your favorite editor, version control,
code review).

------
val314159
Because docker is the new hotness while smalltalk is old hotness?

------
cpg1111
My understanding of Smalltalk is extremely small, but, this is an apple to
well a tree, so smalltalk images and docker images are both ways to persist
some sort of state at runtime, however, Smalltalk images are more like
configuration while docker images are more of an entire environment.

